# Tabletalk



## etexas (Feb 18, 2007)

I have just started receiving the Tabletalk magazine from Ligonier Ministries. So far I really like it. I just wodered if anyone else here reads it and what they think. Grace and Peace.


----------



## 3John2 (Mar 5, 2007)

I've been reading it for some time. I REALLY enjoy it & use it to my full advantage. I use the devotionals which I think are GREAT. Been going through Genesis since last year. Also the articles as great as they have exposed me to many other Reformed ministers that I might have never heard of. I highly recommend to anyone who is new to Reforemed theology. I learned about Owen, Warfield, Whitfield & Gresham Machen through it. I think RC has done a great job in putting the people together for it. I also like Burk Parsons column. I was really convicted reading his story how he walked away from a life of fame & $$ as a "musician" (I use that term loosely seeing he was with NSYNC & BackStreet Boys) to follow after God. I always imagined him to be some older guy so I was very convicted to learn he was so young. Kind of made me feel like I BETTER get with the program!!  Anyways I love that magazine. I hope they keep up the good work. Currently I'm looking into re ordering back issues from 2005 & 2004 as my dad accidentally threw them out.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 5, 2007)

I love me some Sproul.


----------



## etexas (Mar 5, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> I love me some Sproul.


Sproul is a good guy. I have always liked him, we actually have used some of his videos in our Sunday School.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 5, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Sproul is a good guy. I have always liked him, we actually have used some of his videos in our Sunday School.


Sinclair Ferguson and John Hannah are perhaps my favorite contemporary theologians.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 5, 2007)

I've been getting _Tabletalk_ for about 10 years now. I like it. It's not always the deepest material but provides a running Reformed commentary sustained over many years that continues to help me progress in knowledge. The articles in it are good but I tend to prefer _Modern Reformation_ to the articles in _Table Talk_.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I've been getting _Tabletalk_ for about 10 years now. I like it. It's not always the deepest material but provides a running Reformed commentary sustained over many years that continues to help me progress in knowledge. The articles in it are good but I tend to prefer _Modern Reformation_ to the articles in _Table Talk_.


It is good to sit things like that in the bathroom for some daily ponderings in those quiter moments of nature calling.


----------



## etexas (Mar 5, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> It is good to sit things like that in the bathroom for some daily ponderings in those quiter moments of nature calling.


Travis ,you are a hoot.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 5, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Travis ,you are a hoot.


What can I say, it is where I do my best reading.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 5, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> It is good to sit things like that in the bathroom for some daily ponderings in those quiter moments of nature calling.



I like to ponder Ehud during such moments...


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I like to ponder Ehud during such moments...


The son of Benjamin?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 6, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> The son of Benjamin?



See the Book of Judges. It's a funny story.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 6, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> See the Book of Judges. It's a funny story.


You're going to make me READ the Bible? Just kidding.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 6, 2007)

Well now that all the humor is lost:

[bible]Judges 3:12-25[/bible]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 6, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> It is good to sit things like that in the bathroom for some daily ponderings in those quiter moments of nature calling.



Martin Luther's Water Closet


----------



## turmeric (Mar 6, 2007)

What will they venerate next? Actually, wasn't it the loo in the monastery where he was reading when he hed his "tower experience?" He would already have left it by the time he had his own house.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 6, 2007)

Guys,

It's called "Table Talk", not Toilet Talk.  

This is one of the reasons I bulk at any offers from people who are parting with their old magazines. Tis gross.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 6, 2007)

Rich,
Do you ever recall reading an article on the regulative principle of worship in those ten years? Or was your first experience to the RPW here on PB? Tabletalk is one publication I've not included in our 60 year RPW survey for the CPJ, simply because it is not indexed to find out. I have access to a full run but am not about to spend the time looking for the proverbial needle.



SemperFideles said:


> I've been getting _Tabletalk_ for about 10 years now. I like it. It's not always the deepest material but provides a running Reformed commentary sustained over many years that continues to help me progress in knowledge. The articles in it are good but I tend to prefer _Modern Reformation_ to the articles in _Table Talk_.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 6, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Rich,
> Do you ever recall reading an article on the regulative principle of worship in those ten years? Or was your first experience to the RPW here on PB? Tabletalk is one publication I've not included in our 60 year RPW survey for the CPJ, simply because it is not indexed to find out. I have access to a full run but am not about to spend the time looking for the proverbial needle.



I don't know Chris. My first experience with the RPW was definitely not here. I know I read about the RPW and EP in Modern Ref but I can't say for certain if Table Talk has ever covered it. I only have the past couple of years here with me in Oki so I can't check. You can always e-mail them and ask.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 6, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Sinclair Ferguson and John Hannah are perhaps my favorite contemporary theologians.



Sinclair Ferguson Rocks!!!

I believe that he's the senior pastor of First Presbyterian Church ARP in Columbia South Carolina.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 6, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I don't know Chris. My first experience with the RPW was definitely not here. I know I read about the RPW and EP in Modern Ref but I can't say for certain if Table Talk has ever covered it. I only have the past couple of years here with me in Oki so I can't check. You can always e-mail them and ask.


Thanks nevertheless Rich.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 6, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Thanks nevertheless Rich.



No problem. I actually needed to contact them anyway because I lost my January CD. I asked them if they had a list of all thee subjects for their back issues.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 6, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Sinclair Ferguson Rocks!!!
> 
> I believe that he's the senior pastor of First Presbyterian Church ARP in Columbia South Carolina.


He was teaching at Westminster in Dallas as of 2004 but perhaps he commutes.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 6, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> No problem. I actually needed to contact them anyway because I lost my January CD. I asked them if they had a list of all thee subjects for their back issues.


Didn't know they had CDs. I asked some months back about an index, but they said there was not such a thing.


----------



## caddy (Mar 7, 2007)

Amen to both of these. I receive both as well. Tabletalk is more devotional for me, but it does have some good depth to it. 



SemperFideles said:


> I've been getting _Tabletalk_ for about 10 years now. I like it. It's not always the deepest material but provides a running Reformed commentary sustained over many years that continues to help me progress in knowledge. The articles in it are good but I tend to prefer _Modern Reformation_ to the articles in _Table Talk_.


----------



## etexas (Mar 8, 2007)

Who Publishes Modern Reformation?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 9, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Who Publishes Modern Reformation?



The Alliance for Confessing Evangelicals. It's a Mike Horton gig. If you only had one of the two I recommend Modern Reformation. They even let Anglicans contribute articles.


----------



## etexas (Mar 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> The Alliance for Confessing Evangelicals. It's a Mike Horton gig. If you only had one of the two I recommend Modern Reformation. They even let Anglicans contribute articles.



 How sweet of them, everyone should let the Church of the Proper Fork contribute!


----------



## Herald (Mar 9, 2007)

How about us Baptists? We allowed to contribute? Huh? Huh?


----------



## Herald (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh...and I just subscribed to Tabletalk and Modern Reformation. They will go well as book ends for my Left Behind Series.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 9, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> How about us Baptists? We allowed to contribute? Huh? Huh?



Oh yes. They even let Baptists contribute. Ken Jones ring a bell?


----------



## Herald (Mar 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Oh yes. They even let Baptists contribute. Ken Jones ring a bell?




Jones is the pastor of a Baptist church in L.A. (Compton) if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 9, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Jones is the pastor of a Baptist church in L.A. (Compton) if my memory serves me correctly.



Right, and a panelist on the White Horse Inn, and a contributor (occassionally) to Modern Ref. Dr. White has also contributed som articles if memory serves.


----------



## jbergsing (Mar 28, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> I have just started receiving the Tabletalk magazine from Ligonier Ministries. So far I really like it. I just wodered if anyone else here reads it and what they think. Grace and Peace.


I've been a subscriber for about a year and am really enjoying this study of Genesis. TableTalk, as well as the White Horse Inn podcast, are what convinced me of the authenticity of the reformed faith.


----------



## jbergsing (Mar 28, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Sinclair Ferguson Rocks!!!
> 
> I believe that he's the senior pastor of First Presbyterian Church ARP in Columbia South Carolina.


Hey, I just found out they podcast the sermons there at First Presbyterian Church! Oh happy day!


----------

